# Which is the best ana-digital watch ever made?



## Rotary_Wing

Hi there !!!
May be an estupid question, but, according to you, which is the best ana-digital watch ever made?
You can give just a brand, or if you want, a brand and a model.
Thanks a lot :-!


----------



## ncb

I like the Breitling B-1 and Aerospace models.

Ultimately I'd like something with the style of a Breitling Aerospace, but with a Casio G-Shock 5600 module under the hood (24 hr countdown, 24 hour stop watch, second time zone, 5 alarms incl one snooze).


----------



## gaijin

The Omega X-33 has to rank right up there:










.:-!


----------



## Crusader

Ron Engels did a detailed comparative review of the B-1 and the X-33 in several instalments a while ago on this forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=39970&highlight=x-33. ;-)


----------



## boswell

Not many better than my old 90's Aero imo.....can be read without glasses! in any light and the overlapping minute analogue hand ensure a huge distinction between them - again an aid to reading..So many look good until you try to read them.....


----------



## Dennis Smith

For looks, I don't think you can beat the old, black Chronosport UDT.

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/chronosportudt.htm


----------



## bjp

Looks in the Chronosport vein..........

Decent/good accuracy..............

100m WR................

Cheap enough to buy them by the dozen when compared to these other guys....................


----------



## rik

'Nobody does it better!'


----------



## whifferdill

I had a B1 and loved the digital functionality - probably the best there is from that regard and it had a great countdown bezel as well as being beautifully made and engineered, but the analogue side of things was a bit fussy and I didn't really care for the computer bezel for practical use. It was also a bit of a monster on the wrist. My wife loved it and was really angry with me when I sold it!

I'd say that the Omega X33 and older Breitling Aerospace ( with the lumed numerals ) are probably a better option overall. 

In older watches - I also love the UDT Chronosport and similar Brietling models that pre-date the B1.


----------



## cal..45

I don't know what ana-digi watch is the best ever made, but functionwise the casio sea-pathfinder series is in my opinion pretty much next to perfect:










if you are interested in a review, I wrote one a couple month back:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=154845

regards, holger


----------



## Rotary_Wing

Thank you all fellows !!! 
I´ve read all your comments very carefully - and also read the thread posted a while ago by Ron on the X-33 and B-1 review. Although I didn´t mention it, to me they were the two main competitors. And finally there is a winner: The B-1 |>
Indeed, I´ve just bought that sweet "instrument" and I love it, it´s just amazing !!! :-!
I promise to post some pics very soon !!!
Thank you again guys !!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Rotary_Wing said:


> Thank you all fellows !!!
> I´ve read all your comments very carefully - and also read the thread posted a while ago by Ron on the X-33 and B-1 review. Although I didn´t mention it, to me they were the two main competitors. And finally there is a winner: The B-1 |>
> Indeed, I´ve just bought that sweet "instrument" and I love it, it´s just amazing !!! :-!
> I promise to post some pics very soon !!!
> Thank you again guys !!!


Congratulations on your new acquisition and wear it in good health!! :-! Come visit us on the WUS Breitling forum when you get a chance. 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Fatpants

gaijin said:


> The Omega X-33 has to rank right up there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .:-!


I would tend to agree...



















..although I do like the B1 as an worthy second place (imho) alternative. Shame they never made it titanium.


----------



## fjordgrau

Is there a ana-digi in the style of the Casio Sea Pathfinder SPF-60D-7AVER or the Omega X-33 combined with atomic sync (Multiband)?

Kind regards, fjordgrau


----------



## Janne

It is back from the resto it received at Bienne, but I have just not got around to take new pics.


----------



## watches4me

I don't know what ana-digi watch is the best ever made, but I LOVE my Citizen SkyHawk....and I will never give it up.


----------



## fjordgrau

Hi,

I do have have the Citizen Attesa ATV53-2833. That's a watch that has nearly the same functions of your SkyHawk.

The thing I don't like about it is, that the Date is only shown in the (digital) LCD. The digits are a little bit to small.

The other thing is, that only time oder date are shown in the display and that switching between the modes is not easy, but necessary to read the time on the illuminated display in the dark if the date was displayed before.

Another issue is that the hands do cover the display and do not move out of way when the light is used on the display.

Kind regards, fjordgrau


----------



## spectre130

I would have to say Citizen NaviHawk (mine now on a NATO)

I have put her through hell and back and even lasted the elements of a 130+ degree flight-deck and similar ground temps for literally years on end much better than my G-shock did (went through two G-shocks in the same time periods). Great military aviation watch with E6B.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

spectre130 said:


> I would have to say Citizen NaviHawk (mine now on a NATO)
> 
> I have put her through hell and back and even lasted the elements of a 130+ degree flight-deck and similar ground temps for literally years on end much better than my G-shock did (went through two G-shocks in the same time periods). Great military aviation watch with E6B.


I'd say it's a dead heat between the Omega X-33 and any Breitling with the B78 movement (B-1/Airwolf/Chronospace). Since Omega in its infinite wisdom decided not to make the X-33 available anymore once they finally got them to work!), I'd say the B-1/Airwolf/Chronospace wins.


----------



## Enigma

For toughness, I'd have to go with any of the G-Shock ana-dig. Whether or not the styling is the best is definity up for debate. They're definitely the most affordable though, and IMO, the best ana-dig tool watch because of that fact.


----------



## asadtiger

I love my G-shock ana-digi and the B-1 and also a limited run B&R french air force version but the best just has to be Omega X-33...it is just too rare, coveted and downright exclusive stuff...but for proper avilability and confidence of purchase knowing it is still in production and popular, nothing beats the Breitling ana-digis..I thikn they overall dominate this market in the high end segment.


----------



## CasioGuy

My Casio WVH-100 series watch takes the cake for me. It does everything I need:

Solar - check
Chrono/Stopwatch/Split - check
TimeZones - check
Atomic - check
Sapphire - check
Tough Solar Movement - check
Classy - check
Thin as heck - check
Exclusive - check

I've never seen another person wear this watch in the states before (please chime in if I missed you). Being 7mm thin has its benefits too. I can wear this watch anywhere with anything (slips under the cuff like nothing else). After wearing this for several years, I can't even imagine putting on a thicker watch. It's also not uber expensive, so I don't have to treat it as such. It also only has 2 hands which IMHO is a benefit since I hate a 'ticking' sec hand. Simplicity is good.










Ana-Digits are a rare breed although Casio's newest lines are pretty cool. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Janne

I forgot I have this Ana-digi:


----------



## Eeeb

If it were thermocompensated, the X-33 would win hands down... but it's not. So the glory goes to ...

... the *Chopard Monaco Historique Time Attack!*









It IS thermocompensated.

A runner up to the X-33 in the non-thermocompensated analog-digital watches would be any of these:


----------



## ffeelliixx

One of the most over-looked and underrated is the Tag Heuer Chronotimer. 300m. Great presence. Rotating bezel. Reasonable 2nd hand/grey market price. I ended up selling mine because the analogue display was hard to read at a glance with the skeleton hands and ticking second hand. The yellow dial version may not have that problem. I've been tempted lately...










Also love the Casio G-Shock MTG-1500. 200m. Super tough. Atomic. Solar. One of the great features here is that minute chronograph continues to run on an analogue display while you scroll through other functions.










Then of course you've got the Breitling standard fare that everybody loves. Here's a pic of my old Aero and E. I sold both - the Aero because there wasn't enough contrast between the silver hands and white dial and the E because it was 30m water resistant with an antennae I didn't need.










I'm back on the market for a classic Aero. It's not the most functional ana-digi (can't see date and chrono at the same time - no backlight for older models), but the one crown function is a lot of fun.


----------



## frank_be

http://www.junghans.de/html/pages/de_collection_anytime_aviator_chronograph.htm

I've not seen it personally, but it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Puck

I've got an Aerospace and a Victorinox Hunter Mach 3, which uses a movement very similar to the one in the B1, and a whole bunch of casios, and would cautiousely say that for functionality, the cheaper watches are much better, for one main reason. On higher end Ana-Digis, the crown usually has to be pulled out and turned to set various functions. While this is a pretty nifty feature, it makes these watches much harder to set on the fly than watches that can be set entirely by push-button. I find I can't comfortably pull out the crown without first taking the watch off, or doing a hell of a lot of fiddling. Of course that might simply be due to my spectacular lack of coordination.


----------



## Dragon Time

Try this for value for money:








http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T5K202-Ironman-Endure-30-Lap/dp/B001BXTZ9M/ref=pd_sbs_watch_10

ISO- shock proof standard
200 M water resist
24 hr countdown
100 hr timer
alarms
large digital display
Only $46


----------



## searcher821

I would go with a Breitling Aerospace as well. Those yellow digits are very easy and quick to read. 
I wouldn't imagine the same being the case with the X-33 but I haven't owned one to be fair. 

I have had an Aero for +13 yrs and it has been abused like you wouldn't believe. It has lost one of the markers on the bezel recently as a screw finally gave up, and the lume has been knocked out of both the hour and minute hands so they are now partly hollow in the middle :roll: 
However, it has yet to miss a beat. 

Only things that have been changed are battery and the pins holding the bracelet (quite frequently until I found some really sturdy ones).

The second timezone is set to zulu for easy reference so no messing up the conversion in the "heat of battle" ;-) 
Also I'd highlight how easy it is to do timehacks. Just pull out the crown when in normal time mode and press it back in. Then on the hack just press it once more and the seconds are set.

Perfect watch for the aviator.


----------



## NormanF

There is a $13 no name China made Ana Digi watch at Wal-mart that looks a clone of the Breitling Emergency. Who says you have to spend the big bucks for a quartz movement - which is still from Japan!


----------



## SCD

What's that Omega on the right? Very sharp!



Eeeb said:


>


----------



## Doug507

My sentimental favorite is my old Chronosport UDT...









But for actual day-to-day use, I'd probably have to go with my GW-2500b...


----------



## xpatUSA

ncb said:


> I like the Breitling B-1 and Aerospace models.
> 
> Ultimately I'd like something with the style of a Breitling Aerospace, but with a Casio G-Shock 5600 module under the hood (24 hr countdown, 24 hour stop watch, second time zone, 5 alarms incl one snooze).


I owned an Aerospace briefly but it was too fiddly for this Leftie.

Have not found anything to beat my trusty Wingman . .










cheers,

Ted


----------



## drt

xpatUSA said:


> I owned an Aerospace briefly but it was too fiddly for this Leftie.
> 
> Have not found anything to beat my trusty Wingman . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Ted


I have a Citizen Promaster Navitach with the same movement [specifically, JQ8020] and dial face. The only difference is mine has a 60-minute bezel, which I prefer for timing things analog-style. Had it 12 years and haven't found anything better south of the B-1/X-33 price. Two crystal replacements, a number of of battery changes, and it's still going strong. No big disaster if you dent or break it, either. It's an excellent tool for measuring time. There was one in the sales area recently for $60, a fantastic deal for a great aero/nautical tool watch.


----------



## Crusader

With anything but the E6B bezel (60 minutes elapsed or countdown, 12 hours ...) I'd be all over that watch in a second.


----------



## heb

Great choice; I love this one too for its functionality as well as its "look".

heb



Dennis Smith said:


> For looks, I don't think you can beat the old, black Chronosport UDT.
> 
> Webs - Free website, free hosting, free webpage - Make a web site with photo albums, blogs, videos, forums and more!


----------



## letsroll

Awesome watches!


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, letsroll!


----------



## webvan

SCD said:


> What's that Omega on the right? Very sharp!


Omega Seamaster 120m with the 1665 Calibre, indeed, very nice, the Tag is a bit "large" and the Longines a bit "kitsch", hard to find...


----------



## Bourbon City

The Tag Heuer Kirium Formula 1 is pretty good too. I've had mine for seven years.


----------



## webvan

Definitely! I prefer it to the F1 above ;-)

Looks like it's a different movement or are the buttons just to make using the chrono easier ?


----------



## tallguy

Doug507 said:


> But for actual day-to-day use, I'd probably have to go with my GW-2500b...


I'm with Doug on this one.


----------



## alcheese

How about the Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS MT. Looks like nice but I have not seen one in person.










or this MTM


----------



## alcheese

I almost forgot, Debaufre is supposed to bring this to market. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mr_Pacman

alcheese said:


> How about the Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS MT. Looks like nice but I have not seen one in person.


This has been my daily wear watch for the past month (I recently had back surgery and I'm not active enough to keep my automatics watches wound.

It's big at 45mm but very comfortable. The PVD coating appears to be quite tough. The crystal has a fantastic AR coating on it, that is very scratch resistant (unlike Breitlings, Omegas and Sinn watches that I have owned in the past).

You can snag these for a steal on the auction site. In fact, there is one on there right now at $300 with no bids and buy it now at $399.


----------



## alcheese

Which auction site?


----------



## Mr_Pacman

alcheese said:


> Which auction site?


E*b*y is the site. I just noticed that someone has bid on it, removing the $399 but it now option. The one for sale is the silver/white dial version which is really nice. I used to own that one, but sold it to buy the darker dial. I kinda wish I had kept the lighter one.......


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Definitely! I prefer it to the F1 above ;-)
> 
> Looks like it's a different movement or are the buttons just to make using the chrono easier ?


It is a different movement. I believe this movement was also available in another TAG watch... but I can't find an example to post.


----------



## Hale color

Rotary_Wing said:


> Hi there !!!
> May be an estupid question, but, according to you, which is the best ana-digital watch ever made?
> You can give just a brand, or if you want, a brand and a model.
> Thanks a lot :-!


I'm going old skool on this one. You gotta give it up for one of the originals:
Seiko H449-5000. Late 70s elegance at its best, plus they led to the early 80s Bond H357 series. Now that's some serious ana-digi action!


----------



## Raza

Eeeb said:


> If it were thermocompensated, the X-33 would win hands down... but it's not. So the glory goes to ...
> 
> A runner up to the X-33 in the non-thermocompensated analog-digital watches would be any of these:


What is the name of the Tag version?


----------



## alcheese

Thanks, how does it look in the dark? Is the digital back lit? Yours looks great.


----------



## Mr_Pacman

alcheese said:


> Thanks, how does it look in the dark? Is the digital back lit? Yours looks great.


No, there isn't a backlight on this model, as it's using the older Aerospace movement before it received the backlight. The lume is ok, but nothing like a dive watch. The hands will glow all night, but there are very small markers. If night time lume is important, this may not be a great way to go.


----------



## alcheese

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ecalzo

for me my casio ad-520 because it reminds me that i bough it with my missing grandfather.... 
but maybe the omega X33. ... it is one of my best


----------



## Raza

Raza said:


> What is the name of the Tag version?


Sorry to bump, but does anyone know? I'd like to investigate prices, but it's hard to search eBay with "that Tag in the picture that looks like an F1 but is ana-digi". :-d


----------



## Eeeb

Raza said:


> Sorry to bump, but does anyone know? I'd like to investigate prices, but it's hard to search eBay with "that Tag in the picture that looks like an F1 but is ana-digi". :-d


Here is a review I did on the F1 Chronotimer for the TAG Heuer forum a while back.

Since then I have acquired the Bell and Ross Fusion... that is their take on a watch for the identical movement. It is the best of the lot. But the F1 is close behind and on some days is ahead. :think:


----------



## RandM

The Chronosport UDTand secondly the Breitling Aerospace. Of course the Chronosport is actually a Breitling Navitimer 3100 or Navitimer Pluton. There is even a Breitling B on the crown.


----------



## Raza

Eeeb said:


> Here is a review I did on the F1 Chronotimer for the TAG Heuer forum a while back.
> 
> Since then I have acquired the Bell and Ross Fusion... that is their take on a watch for the identical movement. It is the best of the lot. But the F1 is close behind and on some days is ahead. :think:


Nice. Thanks!


----------



## webvan

Probably not *THE* best one, but for $38 (ends 10/29 at 11:59pm) it can't be beat : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...ist-place-254009-post3435531.html#post3435531

Reviewed here : Review of the Helix Typhoon HX380-04L04S - Watch Reviews, Information, and News


----------



## houndoggie

webvan said:


> Probably not *THE* best one, but for $38 (ends 10/29 at 11:59pm) it can't be beat : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...ist-place-254009-post3435531.html#post3435531
> 
> Reviewed here : Review of the Helix Typhoon HX380-04L04S - Watch Reviews, Information, and News


:-! Just got one myself.


----------



## webvan

Same here, thanks to your post ;-)


----------



## houndoggie

webvan said:


> Same here, thanks to your post ;-)


I should have got a few. :-d


----------



## webvan

Thought of getting a second one but shipping was doubled so I passed!


----------



## TrevortdogR

Enigma said:


> For toughness, I'd have to go with any of the G-Shock ana-dig. Whether or not the styling is the best is definity up for debate. They're definitely the most affordable though, and IMO, the best ana-dig tool watch because of that fact.


 I really like that exact one, but I wish it were a tough solar.


----------



## BA1970

Here is my Wave-Ceptor/Tough-Solar version of that one. A bit more refined and more costly (not to "put yours down", of course).



bjp said:


> Looks in the Chronosport vein..........
> 
> Decent/good accuracy..............
> 
> 100m WR................
> 
> Cheap enough to buy them by the dozen when compared to these other guys....................


----------



## Chromejob

Though I had one or two of those 1980s Casios, and thought it really effective and functional and rugged, this one captured my heart at the end of USCG Basic (as in Boot Camp), and served me over 12 years on land, sea and air. Still looks good and works great. The alarm still takes me back to Cape May, Houston, Elizabeth City, or Mobile.










I have a new love, though ... a watch that is stylish, and hides its digital heart until needed. Powered by ETA.


----------



## cubanmexican

love them all!!!


----------



## webvan

Helix now in, not bad for the price ($38 - MSRP : $285), has a BL, unlike my Omega Seamaster 120m ! I opened the back and found a big 3v battery and some engraving saying the movement was made in China and that it was part of the Sector group.




























Note the matching sneakers ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

webvan said:


> Note the matching sneakers ;-)


Points awarded. |>


----------



## webvan

Thanks!

One little nit, when you push the pushers, especially the top one, the LCD screen moves a bit ;-)


----------



## Triton9

I just bought an analog digital watch, I have a strong preference for diving watch. And I find this Casio analog digital Duro 200 the best analog digital watch I ever encountered. In terms of function, price. Its simply the best.

This is a out of production MDV-700-2AV, I bought it a new old stock for $84. The bracelet is one of the best I got. Its solid thick and not the usual cheap bracelet Casio will provide for their affordable models.

In terms of function, it has all the thing I look for , rotating bezel with lume pearl, hand and hr marker dial with lume too,the hands are not too big to block the reading of the digital display, WR200m , illuminating light, 24hrs countdown, 24hrs timer, Dual time, alarms, 10 yrs battery life, tidal graph and moon chart. It has already exceed my expectation.



















I got a Breitling Aerospace , I like the design and quality but in terms of function, this movt has no EL light, WR100m only.


----------



## webvan

It looks very nice indeed, how loud is the alarm though?

I have a few ana-digis, including a recent Aerospace with BL, but the latest one I got is the best because of it's very loud alarm (rated at 80dB), the Omega X-33 Gen 2.

The titanium Casio - WVA-470TDE-1AVEF is not bad (and a lot cheaper than the X-33 obviously) with its solar and RC but the alarm just isn't loud enough to wake me up.


----------



## Triton9

webvan said:


> It looks very nice indeed, how loud is the alarm though?
> 
> I have a few ana-digis, including a recent Aerospace with BL, but the latest one I got is the best because of it's very loud alarm (rated at 80dB), the Omega X-33 Gen 2.
> 
> The titanium Casio - WVA-470TDE-1AVEF is not bad (and a lot cheaper than the X-33 obviously) with its solar and RC but the alarm just isn't loud enough to wake me up.


Casio watch usually suffer the problem of weak alarm. This watch has not exception. But I always used my iphone for waking me up. Watch is just to give me info.


----------



## CCCP

My preference is for the Omega X-33, but since it's out of production a Breitling ana-digi like the Aerospace or B-1 and the like would be a very good choice.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

CCCP said:


> My preference is for the Omega X-33, but since it's out of production a Breitling ana-digi like the Aerospace or B-1 and the like would be a very good choice.


My vote is for the Breitling B-1 (or its relative the Airwolf) with the Superquartz movment (no gain or loss for more than one year).

The Omega X-33 (both generations) are inaccurate (one-half second per day) and the crowns collapse (I had three and gave the last one away). Many astronauts have gone over to Breitling for their personal watch, both out of disgust with Omega and admiration for Breitling.


----------



## SuperScope96

_The beautiful, the rare, and the one and only Seamaster Chrono-Quartz........




​_




​


----------



## webvan

I love mine but it's feature set is somewhat limited compared to an X-33 or an Aerospace ;-)



Mike Weinberg said:


> My vote is for the Breitling B-1 (or its relative the Airwolf) with the Superquartz movment (no gain or loss for more than one year).
> 
> The Omega X-33 (both generations) are inaccurate (one-half second per day) and the crowns collapse (I had three and gave the last one away). Many astronauts have gone over to Breitling for their personal watch, both out of disgust with Omega and admiration for Breitling.


I don't think you should generalize like that...I must own around 12 HAQ watches, including an SQ Aerospace that loses 11 spy at room temperature and a X-33 Gen 2 that loses 12 spy when worn and gains 12 spy at room temperature.


----------



## BrunoGeuth

I love my 2 Tissot TwoTimers and my (their sister) Longines Split 5. 80s-90s watches, vintage, but still great performance, accurate! And dual display analog and digital, all controlled by 1 crown!

Thanks,
Bruno in Belgium


----------



## gslaskin

One more vote for the King Of All Ana-Digis!

Best display. Best light. Best alarm. Best comfort. I could go on, but let's just get to the pics.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hmmmm.... :think: Well, I still gotta go with this one.... :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## tribe125




----------



## Mike Weinberg

webvan said:


> I love mine but it's feature set is somewhat limited compared to an X-33 or an Aerospace ;-)
> 
> I don't think you should generalize like that...I must own around 12 HAQ watches, including an SQ Aerospace that loses 11 spy at room temperature and a X-33 Gen 2 that loses 12 spy when worn and gains 12 spy at room temperature.


Well it happened to me 3 times and I don't trust the Omega brand anymore, pure and simple.


----------



## Sabresoft

Hard to pick just one. These are all among my personal favourites.


----------



## dinexus

Bumping this great (admittedly ancient) thread to see if anything new has entered the space in the last two years. I'm considering an Aerospace Evo Night Mission as the ultimate traveler's watch, though I'm struggling to come to grips with the price and want to know what I'm missing (besides a head exam obviously).


----------



## webvan

My vote still goes to the X-33 ;-)


----------



## Piloto

Holy necropost!

My first two choices would be the Breitling B1 or Aerospace.

The NEW Omega X-33 is pretty nice, I actually like the NEW version. I "almost" went with that over the Aerospace Evo. Sorry, IMHO the old X33 looked like a cheap timex with a washed out digital display that you had to rotate to read since half of it was sideways... Never "got it" with that one.

Now, since 2010 when this thread was started, digi/analog has come a long way. A lot of contenders coming out. 

Breitling better get moving or they are going to get passed up. How about an Aerospace with a few more functions, the case is bigger, and you can print a lot more on the circuit boards now days. Crap, even a $100 G-Shock does atomic updating and stores 24 time zones... Hint... EDIT: Oh, and do it with a real watch, not a "smart watch" that you have to sync with your phone or a computer AND charge the battery every day... o|


----------



## Piloto

dinexus said:


> Bumping this great (admittedly ancient) thread to see if anything new has entered the space in the last two years. I'm considering an Aerospace Evo Night Mission as the ultimate traveler's watch, though I'm struggling to come to grips with the price and want to know what I'm missing (besides a head exam obviously).


Why pay the extra 2K for the black coating? For 2K less, you can get the same watch without the coating on a titanium bracelet... Just thinking aloud. You will love it. It's so light, you forget it's there.


----------



## dinexus

Piloto said:


> Why pay the extra 2K for the black coating? For 2K less, you can get the same watch without the coating on a titanium bracelet... Just thinking aloud. You will love it. It's so light, you forget it's there.


Tried the gray dial on rubber and just wasn't crazy about all the shiny polished bits. However, maybe getting it brushed then running it on canvas like the black version would placate my idiocy.

Also, is this watch a significant upgrade over the Airwolf? Or are we talking apples and oranges? Feature-wise, I'm having trouble telling them apart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piloto

dinexus said:


> Tried the gray dial on rubber and just wasn't crazy about all the shiny polished bits. However, maybe getting it brushed then running it on canvas like the black version would placate my idiocy.
> 
> Also, is this watch a significant upgrade over the Airwolf? Or are we talking apples and oranges? Feature-wise, I'm having trouble telling them apart.


A lot of people would say the Airwolf is the better watch. Easier interface for the chrono, with a larger display. The Aerospace people will counter, saying the Aerospace is not blingy, the face is not cluttered, it's much lighter, and wears a lot more comfortable. Mostly the same on functionality with a different look and feel. What ever floats your boat. Personally, I love the Airwolf, but it's just too heavy with big of a footprint and a little too blingy. I use the Aerospace to fly under the radar. I already have another bling watch when I want to go that route. b-)

If you do go with the Aerospace, strap options are in the hundreds. You can get it for 1K less on a strap, then just swap it out with the strap of your choice.


----------



## mreyman73

Piloto said:


> Holy necropost!


:joy:


----------



## techandtweed

I'm a +1 for Breitling

Although there is this...

Smith and Bradley Ambush

































Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Piloto said:


> Holy necropost!
> 
> My first two choices would be the Breitling B1 or Aerospace.
> 
> The NEW Omega X-33 is pretty nice, I actually like the NEW version. I "almost" went with that over the Aerospace Evo. Sorry, IMHO the old X33 looked like a cheap timex with a washed out digital display that you had to rotate to read since half of it was sideways... Never "got it" with that one.
> 
> Now, since 2010 when this thread was started, digi/analog has come a long way. A lot of contenders coming out.
> 
> Breitling better get moving or they are going to get passed up. How about an Aerospace with a few more functions, the case is bigger, and you can print a lot more on the circuit boards now days. Crap, even a $100 G-Shock does atomic updating and stores 24 time zones... Hint... EDIT: Oh, and do it with a real watch, not a "smart watch" that you have to sync with your phone or a computer AND charge the battery every day... o|


I can't disagree with you on the Gen 2 X-33. I still don't think it's a good looking watch, but since recently picking one up, I'd say it looks a lot better in person. I have had a lot of Ana-digis, including Breitling aerospaces. I will say the X-33 excels in overall legibility and functionality. It's so much easier with multiple function buttons vs using a single scrolling crown. I also never cared for the X-33's sideways text, but I'm getting used to it and it's nice being able to blank it all out. I would have picked up the new Skywalker, but I just couldn't justify spending over 4 grand for a watch used mainly for functions when you can get the same functions in a Gshock for a fraction of the price. I love the Breitling B1 and Airwolf line, but they are just too big for my puny wrist So far I'm really enjoying the X-33. A serious tool watch...all brushed with no polished parts, cool red tipped airplane seconds hand, phenomenal legibility, creamy markers, and super loud alarm. I'm changing my tune a little.





I've never tried one, but I think the Hamilton Khaki flight timer would be a good mid priced option.



I also like the Japanese Nighthawk models. A little busy, but I love the dura tech coated titanium, sapphire, and solar atomic features.


----------



## dinexus

That Hamilton looks interesting... Also just heard about the Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer as well. Seems a little chunky for my taste, but I do appreciate the fact that it's pretty close to what I'm after. For this pricing though, I'd probably prefer something in the Breitling HAQ territory of accuracy, as those aren't much more expensive on the pre-owned market.


----------



## techandtweed

Ooh Hamilton looks nice for the price. Anyone got one? Want to post some options? 


Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piloto

scooby said:


> I can't disagree with you on the Gen 2 X-33. I still don't think it's a good looking watch, but since recently picking one up, I'd say it looks a lot better in person. I have had a lot of Ana-digis, including Breitling aerospaces. I will say the X-33 excels in overall legibility and functionality.


As long as you are happy with it, that is all that maters. |>


----------



## dinexus

Can anyone vouch for the T-Touch series? Kinda digging these two Expert models:


----------



## scooby

I've had a couple for a short while. They were always a tad too big and tall on my wrist. I think they look fantastic and could be quite comfortable if you opt for the titanium models. I never had any issues with the touch technology, but I never really trusted it's long term durability either. I know there are a lot of reviews from owners who've had issues. Those issues may have been addressed with recent models though. I like that second pilot expert you posted.


----------



## dinexus

scooby said:


> I never had any issues with the touch technology, but I never really trusted it's long term durability either. I know there are a lot of reviews from owners who've had issues. Those issues may have been addressed with recent models though.


Yeah, this is largely my biggest concern as well. I mean, Breitling B-1 and Aerospace owners checking after over a decade of regular wear is a pretty ringing endorsement of those options.


----------



## Sticks83

Definitely the latest Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33. But personally though I'm impartial to the Citizen skyhawk/nighthawk. They are a bit busy, but they provide a lot of useful complications all packaged in one.


----------



## dinexus

scooby said:


> . I love the Breitling B1 and Airwolf line, but they are just too big for my puny wrist


Revisiting your comment if you don't mind... How big is your wrist? I'm torn between the newer Evo which fits my 6.75" wrist perfectly and the more 'assertive' B1 or Airwolf Raven - the latter two whose dials I really like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Double post..deleted.


----------



## scooby

dinexus said:


> Revisiting your comment if you don't mind... How big is your wrist? I'm torn between the newer Evo which fits my 6.75" wrist perfectly and the more 'assertive' B1 or Airwolf Raven - the latter two whose dials I really like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, my wrist is 6 3/4 to 7 inches depending on the day or heat. I've tied all sizes big and small and I've found that I really don't care for anything over 42mm and 47mm lug to lug. Yeah, I can pull it off, but I really don't care to have an oversized watch these days. I've been leaning towards 40mm and under unless it's titanium. I'm sure you would be fine though. I'm a little sensitive to size and everybody is different in what they prefer. I can pull off the new EVO also, since its thin and light, but the larger size and dial is just not my preference anymore. I really like the B1 and Raven line. What a cool case back! I really like their dials too. I also prefer their function buttons and moving seconds hand, which the aerospace doesn't have. I do like the aerospace line, but I'm not happy with what they've done to the dials in the past 2 iterations. I've had 3 aerospaces before and I loved the look and fit. If I were just wearing it as a watch...thumbs up. When I tried using the functions via a single crown however, it often led to frustration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## maritime

What about the Pulsar Y652? Made by Seiko in the 80's and chosen by the French Air force for






their Mirage jet fighter pilots!
Very reliable.


----------



## techandtweed

comodo0 said:


> What about the Pulsar Y652? Made by Seiko in the 80's and chosen by the French Air force for
> View attachment 5915834
> their Mirage jet fighter pilots!
> Very reliable.


Seiko do several digital analogue dive watches in various ranges and quality. 
H558, H601 and H803 to name but a few.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Not often discussed, but still relevant is my favorite - Dodane anadigi. This is the AirFrance limited edition. I will write a review on it this year.








Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## xezo

Raza said:


> What is the name of the Tag version?


formula 1 chronotimer digital


----------



## heb

It's meaningless to choose a "best" in this gendre because they all suffer from the same two significant deficiencies; 1. analog hand blockage of the digital readout, and inconvenient manipulation of all the features. They are like a Leatherman tool; a convenient package of features but NONE the best tool for any particular job.

heb


----------



## T. Wong

Best ever? not sure but the X-33gen2 has the provenance...


----------



## Wkumari

watches4me said:


> I don't know what ana-digi watch is the best ever made, but I LOVE my Citizen SkyHawk....and I will never give it up.


I agree - I have a SkyHawk and an X-33. The SkyHawk just lives in a case these days, but I'm incredibly fond of it, and will never part with it.
W


----------



## Nemo

The more I use it the more I am in love... 
Just bought a titanium band... 









99 days stopwatch and countdown. 
Loud alarm! 
Accurate ABC functions. 
Parking hands....
Big digits. 
Electro luminescent screen which stays on as much as you need it. Handy during setting. 
Great lume too. 
Titanium. Sapphire.

What else.....

. 
Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Very disappointed by the new Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33. Incredibly beautiful to my eyes, but the "negative" LCD makes it useless in the cockpit.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I don't know if this is the bes Ana-Digi ever, but it is to me! It is a remake of an old 80's watch I received as a gift from my Grandma.
This a JDM only watch, made until 2006 I believe.














k


----------



## Nokie

^^^

That is super trick. Very nice.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks!


----------



## Crop Gun

WichitaViajero said:


> I don't know if this is the bes Ana-Digi ever, but it is to me! It is a remake of an old 80's watch I received as a gift from my Grandma.
> This a JDM only watch, made until 2006 I believe.


That's pretty wild looking!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks! I love it!



Crop Gun said:


> That's pretty wild looking!


----------



## Leopan

WichitaViajero










Nice bond watch .

Are you the agent 008 ?

Here my stealth Casio:


----------

